# help with the name of a sf tv series



## vaidab (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, I watched a while ago a sf tv series in which the following happened:
- first encounter between human and an alien race started a war
- the problem was that the alien race greeted the humans by firing a weapon and the human interpreted this as an act of aggression
- the humans are losing the war
- there is a human male that can save everyone

I looked through most wikipedia articles + the top sf tv series on the net and couldn't find out the series' name. Any guesses?


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds a little like Babylon 5


----------



## iansales (Mar 6, 2011)

Space: Above and Beyond?


----------



## No One (Mar 6, 2011)

Vladd67 said:


> Sounds a little like Babylon 5



Beat me to it - though the alien (Minbari) ship never fired first (it approached with gunports open as a sign of respect).

Even so, it sounds like a good bet.


----------



## williamjm (Mar 7, 2011)

Vladd67 said:


> Sounds a little like Babylon 5



Yes, specifically the prequel TV movie _Babylon 5 : In The Beginning_.


----------



## vaidab (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that was it, the prequel. Thank you.


----------

